# How old is to old to have good meat?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an opportunity to get a free buck and have him butchered at my cost (65.00). He's 4 in told. But I think he's older (5 or 6). 

He's mean an she needs him gone. I'm wanting to try goat meat and maybe raise my own in the future but not sure this opportunity is a great deal or not.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In a similar situation we got a 4 yr old mean wether for butcher. If we did it again, we would have it all ground. The loin chops were too tough. SassyKat on here had an older doe done and I think she ended up grinding most of it. I highly recommend buying breakfast sausage seasoning and turning some of it in to patties - reallllly good!

The meat certainly tastes fine from the older animals, it's just the tenderness that is questionable.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard ground it for the older ones.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I had a 6 year old wether but we ground it all up.It made great meatballs!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll agree with everyone else. Get it and have it all ground. If the place that's processing will do sausage, have some sausage made. Summer sausage too if they'll do that. Goat meat is good. You'll like it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I agree, for sure have him all ground, have some made into Italian sausage & a few brats, however you want to break it down.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I will look into that. So many phone calls to make. Will add it t the list


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Grind it all. We do that with the deer we kill also. Or make it into jerky.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Goat jerky is good. You can do this all yourself too (?)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> Goat jerky is good. You can do this all yourself too (?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


We grind and make our own jerky. We never take to a butcher!  WAYYY cheaper

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

We won't be doing any butchering ourselves. I need the dissociation and my husband can't kill a bug! He's to much of a softy


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Sounds like me and my husband. Though my husband did mention goat jerky when Rose was being particularly bratty the other day :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>>Though my husband did mention goat jerky when Rose was being particularly bratty the other day<<<<
My husband has been known to threaten an ornery goat with the barbeque pit.

Around here older goats become burgers, sausage and dog food. We do it all ourselves but I totally understand how some folks can't. I think you will like it. We only buy beef if we are having company that will balk at eating goat.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I seriously have to try goat meat  Not my own though


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Does the it have to be a whether can u butcher a buck intact


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have butchered a number of bucks. Even in full on rut. The meat is fine. We do not bother to castrate anymore unless we want to let them go past 6 months. (Just have to separate them from the herd.)


----------

